# Swiftkey virtual keyboard dispenses with need for space bar



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

This is already an *incredible* app - most times I only have to type one letter per word - but this new feature looks fab:


----------



## magneze (Apr 4, 2012)

Will it be a free upgrade for existing users?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

No idea, but I'm happy to pay a small amount for something so incredibly useful.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine just automatically upgraded itself. The keyboard layout seems better but some changes taking a bit of getting used to.


----------



## MBV (Jun 26, 2012)

Doesn't seem to cope with words like I'm, you're etc


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 26, 2012)

(((Spacebar)))


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 27, 2012)

In that video there seems to be a button on the right hand side which he's using to scroll through predictions. I don't seem to have this but I'm pretty sure this is the version I have.


----------



## mincepie (Jun 30, 2012)

Downloaded this, getting in to it, seems quite smart with the word predictions.

At the back of my mind I have a minor security worry with apps like this, I don't have much to hide (besides my ebay password) but not en enough of a worry to stop using it.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 1, 2012)

Is it worth me to change over from Smart Keyboard Pro to this? Opinions please.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes. It's the best there is.


----------



## paolo (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm liking the sound of this. Based on Markov chaining, it seems.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markov_chain

Underneath all the impenetrable maths in that page, the basic idea is that you predict what is about to happen based on known prior patterns.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes. It's the best there is.


 
OK I'll go for it. However, if it's shit you can refund me!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 1, 2012)

The free trial lasted me about 3 weeks, about 10,000 keystrokes was enough to get me to pay £1.50 to keep it.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 1, 2012)

mango5 said:


> The free trial lasted me about 3 weeks, about 10,000 keystrokes was enough to get me to pay £1.50 to keep it.


 
Yeah I like it, and only used it a few times. Cheers.


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 7, 2012)

Swiftkey is spooky. It knows your thoughts. LOL ;-)


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 9, 2012)

I have just installed the free trial.  It's taking a bit of getting used to but it certainly speeds things up.  Not having to use the space bar is well confusing though.


----------



## Firky (Sep 9, 2012)

Editor already cheated me out of £3 saying forum runner is good


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

firky said:


> Editor already cheated me out of £3 saying forum runner is good


I still prefer it to Tapatalk. Most of the time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2012)

Tapatalk is great and well supported to.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 9, 2012)

my dads got himself an ipad, after being completely technophobic for many years (he was the pioneer in my house, when I was a young'un, being the only one who knew how to program the timer on the VCR, but  then got left behind by his kids and my ma when home computers became popular...).  

Is there anything similar to swiftkey for apple devices?  Either that or a keyboard that comes in traditional alphabetical order?  Anything simpler than learning "qwerty" when you've been eligible for a free bus pass for a few years, anyway.


----------



## Firky (Sep 10, 2012)

I might try swiftkey because typing more than a paragraph on a tablet, even a 10" one is a bit of an ordeal.

@Jon

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1356798



Kid_Eternity said:


> Tapatalk is great and well supported to.


 
I wouldn't say it is great, it doesn't let you vote in polls or even see them, it doesn't alert you to alerts, it has a horrible 'love' button instead of like, and it doesn't like Joomla. It's better than forum runner but it isn't great


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 10, 2012)

Swiftkey is shite (for me!)...Not a day goes by where it 'flips' and stops letting me enter every word, like when I go to the next word it replaces whatever word I typed with a space.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Is there anything similar to swiftkey for apple devices?


Apple doesn't like consumers to have  choice when it comes to keyboards so you've got no chance.


----------



## dervish (Sep 11, 2012)

I tried swiftkey a while ago and didn't really like it. Went back the the standard Jelly Bean keyboard which is excellent. Might try it again if it really has improved that much.


----------



## magneze (Sep 11, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Swiftkey is shite (for me!)...Not a day goes by where it 'flips' and stops letting me enter every word, like when I go to the next word it replaces whatever word I typed with a space.


That one seems to have been fixed by the latest update.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

How good does this new update look?!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool, it's like swipe to type. In fact, they could call it 'Swype'.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 4, 2012)

There is a free alternative to Swiftkey that I use on my Samsung Galaxy S3. It is called _Go Keyboard_. It works in the same way as Swiftkey putting a green line on the keyboard where you swipe. I am getting on better with this than an old version of Swiftkey that I tried on my HTC.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> There is a free alternative to Swiftkey that I use on my Samsung Galaxy S3. It is called _Go Keyboard_. It works in the same way as Swiftkey putting a green line on the keyboard where you swipe. I am getting on better with this than an old version of Swiftkey that I tried on my HTC.


You should maybe give the never version a go. It ain't 'alf good.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> You should maybe give the never version a go. It ain't 'alf good.


One of the things that I missed from my HTC that isn't on the S3 is the mini trackball that lets you move the curser back and forth across the text. With _Go Keyboard_ it gives you a set of arrows for moving the cursor forward, backward, up and down. I don't see that on your picture of Swiftkey. Gwan go download it and check it out. It is free.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> One of the things that I missed from my HTC that isn't on the S3 is the mini trackball that lets you move the curser back and forth across the text. With _Go Keyboard_ it gives you a set of arrows for moving the cursor forward, backward, up and down. I don't see that on your picture of Swiftkey. Gwan go download it and check it out. It is free.


I really am very happy with SwiftKey, thanks.


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't get away with swiping typing, feels counter intuitive against my 25+ years of typing on a QWERTY keyboard.

I do like SwiftKey though, it isn't leaps and bounds ahead of the one Android comes with but what is good is it that it learns your style of speech. So it can quite accurately guess your sentence, most used adjectives etc. This allows you to complete a sentence or two with only a couple of taps.

The problem I have with ALL touchscreen keyboards is they're feck useless in the rain or with damp fingers and you're required to look at the screen the whole time.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 4, 2012)

The great thing with such keyboards is that you can make surrealist poetry by doing random swipes across the keyboard. 

Quilts boughs Rep brewery Wacky outright courtship affidavits disk on allow well pollutant seesalter Hank youthful dad's wack oily pox


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Sometimes I just let SwiftKey suggest what words I'm going to write. So long as the meaning is vaguely similar to what I wanted to say, that's fine by me


----------



## fogbat (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> How good does this new update look?!



Excellent! I've always used Swype,  but it's been fucked on my S3 since I upgraded to Jellybean.


----------



## pesh (Dec 4, 2012)

does it or any other app have a corrective rather than predictive text option along the lines of the iphone?

using the stock Samsung text message app i'm getting sick of trying to type the word 'on' only to miss the n and have it change the word to Obama.


----------



## Firky (Dec 5, 2012)

SwiftKey corrects your spelling.


----------



## pesh (Dec 5, 2012)

cheers, have installed it and it's brilliant. the stock Samsung one is beyond shite.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

The latest version is nothing short of astonishing.


----------



## magneze (Feb 20, 2013)

The new Swype-style gestures are pretty neat.

It's a UK startup too. Well worth supporting.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/20/swiftkey_4_overview/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 20, 2013)

possibly unrelated: what keyboard app do I get for android which does arrows so I can scroll back when sshing to a server for repetitive task the syntax of which I might still not have remembered.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 21, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> possibly unrelated: what keyboard app do I get for android which does arrows so I can scroll back when sshing to a server for repetitive task the syntax of which I might still not have remembered.


'Go Keyboard' has arrows for going back and forward as well as up and down. It also has the flowing line similar to Swiftkey. It is free. The arrows work fine on notepad software but the left/right arrows seem to die when using it on Urban75 forums although the up/down ones are fine.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 21, 2013)

editor said:


> The latest version is nothing short of astonishing.


 
This alone stops me from ever wanting to go back to an iphone (the keyboard of which I find almost unusable, certainly frustrating to use by comparison).


----------



## Chz (Feb 21, 2013)

magneze said:


> The new Swype-style gestures are pretty neat.
> 
> It's a UK startup too. Well worth supporting.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/20/swiftkey_4_overview/


They're worth supporting because it's an awesome product, full stop. It's already one of the top-selling apps in Android's entire history.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 21, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> 'Go Keyboard' has arrows for going back and forward as well as up and down. It also has the flowing line similar to Swiftkey. It is free. The arrows work fine on notepad software but the left/right arrows seem to die when using it on Urban75 forums although the up/down ones are fine.


Thanks I'll give it a go and report if it works for my particular purpose.
e2a: then again maybe not, google play refuses to load :/
e2e2: got it, tried it: does what I need, thanks


----------



## kittyP (Feb 21, 2013)

I saw that mine had updated yesterday but I can't see any difference. 
I didn't know it did swipe too 
I'll have to go look at the settings and see what's changed 
It is bloody brilliant.


----------



## dervish (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought swiftkey ages ago and didn't really like it. Every now and then I try it again, decide I don't like it still and go back to stock. 

I've been trying a new ROM, which although is great doesn't have the standard stock keyboard, so I try a few alternatives, none of which are very good, and eventually decide to try swiftkey again, the main reason I didn't like swiftkey was the size of the keyboard and the fact you counldn't swipe the keys. 

I think I have just found my new standard keyboard, it's fast, gets most of the words I'm going for and now has resizable keys. Oh and the swipe over the spacebar for a new word works better than I expected it to. Very happy, love having the choice.


----------



## dervish (Feb 25, 2013)

firky said:


> The problem I have with ALL touchscreen keyboards is they're feck useless in the rain or with damp fingers and you're required to look at the screen the whole time.


 
Actually that's what I like about swipe keyboards, you can usually get most of the words out without having to look at the keyboard so much.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 25, 2013)

dervish said:


> I bought swiftkey ages ago and didn't really like it. Every now and then I try it again, decide I don't like it still and go back to stock.
> 
> I've been trying a new ROM, which although is great doesn't have the standard stock keyboard, so I try a few alternatives, none of which are very good, and eventually decide to try swiftkey again, the main reason I didn't like swiftkey was the size of the keyboard and the fact you counldn't swipe the keys.
> 
> I think I have just found my new standard keyboard, it's fast, gets most of the words I'm going for and now has resizable keys. Oh and the swipe over the spacebar for a new word works better than I expected it to. Very happy, love having the choice.


Yes but you haven't said what it is called.  Or are you saying that Swiftkey now works with your new ROM which again you haven't named.


----------



## dervish (Feb 25, 2013)

I didn't think the ROM name was relevant. FYI it's Foxhound, available here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27355029 and yes, Swiftkey works fine with it, as a standard app I would expect it to.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

This is a fantastic innovation that's going to put Android miles ahead of the iPhone.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 1, 2013)

just tried it on my phone, utterly impossible and silly. i take it this came out today?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 2, 2013)

sounds awesome. am not going to try it.


----------



## dervish (Apr 2, 2013)

They only did this so they could do a Harlem Shake a-like


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2016)

Swiftkey is the first app I install on a new phone and I've been using it for years now. I see it's just been bought by Microsoft. Lets hope they don't do anything to mess it up.

Microsoft buys SwiftKey, Britain's 'stealthiest software startup'


----------



## 2hats (Feb 3, 2016)

Ah, that would begin to explain why it's now next to f&cking useless these days...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 3, 2016)

paolo said:


> I'm liking the sound of this. Based on Markov chaining, it seems.
> 
> Markov chain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Underneath all the impenetrable maths in that page, the basic idea is that you predict what is about to happen based on known prior patterns.


Response to 4 year old post but...
Predicting based on past patterns is the opposite of a Markov chain!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 3, 2016)

2hats said:


> Ah, that would begin to explain why it's now next to f&cking useless these days...



What do you find has changed? I've not noticed it get any worse.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 3, 2016)

Global Stoner said:


> What do you find has changed? I've not noticed it get any worse.



Last few months it increasingly seems to autocorrect to random words 'of the moment' which wouldn't look out of place in the twitter entropy pool (an obsession with vacuous celebrities in particular though also other non-dictionary words that I've never typed before), randomly capitalises words mid-sentence and seems to fail to learn words (even when explicitly taught multiple times). Other correspondents of mine have noted similar behaviour.

I've tried clearing typing data, re-installing it, disabling all cloud options, but to no avail.

A year plus ago it worked a treat with only occasional manual correction. I now suspect I waste at least as much time proofreading and correcting what it has helped create as it would take me to simply tap out the message one letter at a time (which I increasingly now find myself doing anyway). Possibly it is far worse in some instant messaging apps than in simple note taking apps (is an impression I tend to get).


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 1, 2018)

Anyone having trouble with SK recently? It's gone shit


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyone having trouble with SK recently? It's gone shit


I switched to the Google one ages ago.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> I switched to the Google one ages ago.


Is it better?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Is it better?


Yep. Well, I couldn't really tell the difference at first and seeing as it's something I've never had to think about since, I guess it's doing its job well!


----------



## dervish (Feb 1, 2018)

gboard is so much better. inline search is incredibly useful.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 1, 2018)

is the Google one a separate app or already in Android?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 1, 2018)

Ah, I've uninstalled SK and am using the Google one now. It works


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2018)

I've got so hard wired to where the punctuation key is in SwiftKey I get confused with others.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2018)

dervish said:


> gboard is so much better. inline search is incredibly useful.


I want to try this but fear change


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I want to try this but fear change


Fear not, comrade, I have seen the future and it is glorious


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 1, 2018)

You go first Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Fear not, comrade, I have seen the future and it is glorious





Ground Elder said:


> You go first Badgers


I have got it and it is good. Have got rid of SwiftKey already


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyone having trouble with SK recently? It's gone shit



I've always used SK but two days ago (predominantly on urban) it started being really weird, it won't post suggested words, or complete words when you start typing, instead I just get a load of nonsense and even if I select the correct word from suggestions it doesn't print that word but instead some random string of letters.

I put it down to my new screen protector screwing up.

ETA: and started using gboard which I hate!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 1, 2018)

wiskey said:


> I've always used SK but two days ago (predominantly on urban) it started being really weird, it won't post suggested words, or complete words when you start typing, instead I just get a load of nonsense and even if I select the correct word from suggestions it doesn't print that word but instead some random string of letters


Exactly this 

I'm finding the Google one ok though


----------



## scifisam (Feb 1, 2018)

wiskey said:


> I've always used SK but two days ago (predominantly on urban) it started being really weird, it won't post suggested words, or complete words when you start typing, instead I just get a load of nonsense and even if I select the correct word from suggestions it doesn't print that word but instead some random string of letters.
> 
> I put it down to my new screen protector screwing up.
> 
> ETA: and started using gboard which I hate!



Yup, I'm getting exactly the same problem. Shame, I'd rather keep using their product than give Google even wider reach into my life.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2018)

ThiT post is typedtusitypswiftkSw  NoNoit won't dd 0unctipunctu

ETA: that's typed with swiftkey = this post is typed with swiftkey and it won't do punctuation.

I wonder what on earth has gone wrong with it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 1, 2018)

Glad it's not just me 

CBA to search Twitter but the answer to why it's gone shit is probably there


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I have got it and it is good. Have got rid of SwiftKey already


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 2, 2018)

I think that went well


----------



## sim667 (Feb 2, 2018)

Oooh I've just installed gboard. Likey.


----------



## Almor (Feb 2, 2018)

Does gboard have cursor keys ,that's the main reason I installed SwiftKey


----------



## 2hats (Feb 2, 2018)

I’ve given in and switched to gboard. Works like SwiftKey used to originally (ie it just seems to work without suggesting gibberish to me). Some of the defaults are annoying (nosing through contacts, symbols awkward to reach) but easily fixed as it is preferences options rich. Let’s see if it degrades as badly over time as SwiftKey did with usage.


----------



## Chz (Feb 2, 2018)

scifisam said:


> Yup, I'm getting exactly the same problem. Shame, I'd rather keep using their product than give Google even wider reach into my life.


Are you aware of who owns SwiftKey these days?
That said, I still use it. Because I always have and have no reason to change. I imagine most of the others are as good now, but hell - I paid for it, I'm going to use it.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 3, 2018)

Chz said:


> Are you aware of who owns SwiftKey these days?
> That said, I still use it. Because I always have and have no reason to change. I imagine most of the others are as good now, but hell - I paid for it, I'm going to use it.



Nope, I wasn't. If it's also google then that makes me simultaneously less sad about leaving it and more suspicious about it suddenly becoming unusable.


----------



## Chz (Feb 3, 2018)

scifisam said:


> Nope, I wasn't. If it's also google then that makes me simultaneously less sad about leaving it and more suspicious about it suddenly becoming unusable.


Nah, you're safe.

It's a Microsoft subsidiary now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2018)

Came on here to ask for advice about my predictive text on SK going senile and seen this thread. Installed gboard and no more issues. Why is it only happening on urban?
Cheers


----------



## maomao (Feb 10, 2018)

It has a bug. When you press the button to use the suggested word it fills in the remaining characters of other word from the beginning rather than from the point the button is pressed. So if you start typing syphilis, get as far as syp and choose the word you want at this point it will type sypsyphi. It also randomly replaces spaces and punctuation marks with the first letter of the previous word. 

It only does this to me on Urban (not that I currently use other bulletin boards) but works fine in texts and emails. It's really winding me up but I can't get on with the Google one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2018)

It's a bit weird but I nearly had a full on tantrum trying to reply to a pm today.
Even the full stop button was giving me a bloody letter. 
Sticking with Google for now, although no defined boxes round the letters is odd. 
The real issue is I couldn't be arsed to go upstairs for my laptop, I can't find a thread helpful for that conundrum though.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2018)

Yep. User of SwiftKey for years. Have given it a few months to sort itself out.. But just got unusable. Switched to the Google one... Just to give the beast another vector into my soul.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 10, 2018)

The only problem with the google keyboard is that it has a weird obsession with smoking. Always is ashtrays and tomorrow is tobacco.


----------



## Almor (Feb 10, 2018)

maomao said:


> It has a bug. When you press the button to use the suggested word it fills in the remaining characters of other word from the beginning rather than from the point the button is pressed. So if you start typing syphilis, get as far as syp and choose the word you want at this point it will type sypsyphi. It also randomly replaces spaces and punctuation marks with the first letter of the previous word.
> 
> It only does this to me on Urban (not that I currently use other bulletin boards) but works fine in texts and emails. It's really winding me up but I can't get on with the Google one.


 
Yeah  I saw this recently (I don't post much)
It seems OK with swipe typing though

The closing bracket up there was an m 2 out of three times


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 10, 2018)

Good work, people


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mine had just come back from repair. I nearly called them to say what ya done to my phone ya useless feckers. That would've been a bit .


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 10, 2018)

I imagine an internet-wide clusterfuck such as this must've been all over Twitter etc? Or is it literally just urban


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> I imagine an internet-wide clusterfuck such as this must've been all over Twitter etc? Or is it literally just urban


I can't find anything when I search (I'm not on twitter or FB etc)
However, mine was throwing up names and phrases I would never say,I even thought I'd got someone's else phone back from repair.
Found this from 2016
SwiftKey bug leaked emails and other personal information


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2018)

maomao said:


> It has a bug. When you press the button to use the suggested word it fills in the remaining characters of other word from the beginning rather than from the point the button is pressed. So if you start typing syphilis, get as far as syp and choose the word you want at this point it will type sypsyphi. It also randomly replaces spaces and punctuation marks with the first letter of the previous word.
> 
> It only does this to me on Urban (not that I currently use other bulletin boards) but works fine in texts and emails. It's really winding me up but I can't get on with the Google one.


This is happening to me, but not just on Urban (I think) and Gboard does it too, so it's probably Chrome.

aka

This is happening tto m  but not jjus oonUron  (I ththin) aandGboardadorsittoo, so it's pprobablyCjrompr.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2018)

My Chrome was updated on 2nd Feb so it's probably that. I said it happens elsewhere besides Urban but I can't prove that now.

Lazy Llama anything on the Xenforo support forums etc?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 11, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Lazy Llama anything on the Xenforo support forums etc?


Yes, several others have reported it. Seems to be a Chrome on Android issue.
Latest Android Chrome keyboard suggestion issues


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2018)

Lazy Llama said:


> Yes, several others have reported it. Seems to be a Chrome on Android issue.
> Latest Android Chrome keyboard suggestion issues


Thanks! Still happens in Chrome Beta unfortunately (where many other things are changed) so unfortunately we're not immediately likely to see a fix on their side.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2018)

Boo. I am feeling the lack of the lack of a need for a spacebar somewhat disconcerting.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 11, 2018)

I've gone over to the default keyboard and it's still doing it, just not as much.


----------



## maomao (Feb 11, 2018)

The article above suggests changing browser would be more help than changing keyboard.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 11, 2018)

maomao said:


> The article above suggests changing browser would be more help than changing keyboard.


Well yeah. But then I'd have to remember all my logins...


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2018)

Aha... I've just read to the end of that Xenforo thread and it reveals a workaround! The keyboard only does this in the rich text editor, so if you switch to the BB code editor, top right of the posting box, it behaves itself.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 15, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> The keyboard only does this in the rich text editor, so if you switch to the BB code editor, top right of the posting box, it behaves itself.


You could also try the TinyMCE editor which is an option on the Preferences page, though I don’t know it that works on mobiles.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2018)

Lazy Llama said:


> You could also try the TinyMCE editor which is an option on the Preferences page, though I don’t know it that works on mobiles.


Let's try it andasee .. Yeah that worwo .perfect


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 15, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Let's try it andasee .. Yeah that worwo .perfect


----------



## mauvais (Mar 2, 2018)

This is fixed in Chrome Beta as far as I can tell, so hopefully will be rolled out in the next release of Chrome proper.


----------



## Chz (Mar 2, 2018)

There was a SK update a day or two ago that seemed to cure it for me. I tended not to do long forum posts on my phone, so it never really affected my usage.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 2, 2018)

Chz said:


> There was a SK update a day or two ago that seemed to cure it for me. I tended not to do long forum posts on my phone, so it never really affected my usage.



Thats good to know, ill give it a go. Finding Gboard fustrating. More keypresses for things like symbols, want SK back.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2018)

Ooh I shall try going back then


----------



## RubyToogood (May 30, 2018)

Anyone else still having issues? It mostly works for me but keeps entering a space instead of punctuation  

Like that


----------



## Almor (May 30, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Anyone else still having issues? It mostly works for me but keeps entering a space instead of punctuation
> 
> Like that


 
I've noticed that today, but the other annoyances seem to have gone, I wasn't seeing them much using swipe typing anyway though


----------



## existentialist (May 30, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Anyone else still having issues? It mostly works for me but keeps entering a space instead of punctuation
> 
> Like that


Yep  I've got that happening  too.


----------

